# Pecan Encrusted Grouper with Tomato Cream Sauce



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

of course, you'll need grouper (or snapper or other flaky filets). i typically cut mine so that they're only about 1/2" thick - they seem to hold together better this way and you get more pecan flavor by having more surface area.

then, you'll need:

flour, pecans, egg, half-n-half, some canola oil to cook in, a can of MILD rotel tomatoes, some corn starch (in cold water)and then something to go with the fish. i prefer some caribbean rice (coconut milk in yellow rice with black beans, pineapple chunks, and some jerk/creole seasoning).

start by opening the rotel and draining the juice into a med saucepot. chop the tomatoes into very fine pieces and then add them to the pot. pour in about 1-cup of half-n-half and put over medium heat. in a cup on the side, add a couple tablespoons of corn starch to a couple table spoons of COLD water and stir it really well with a fork or wisk. make sure you don't have any lumps. get the mixture in the saucepot to a low boil and slowly pour in some of the cornstarch mixture as you continuously stir. gradually add starch until you get a lightly-thick consistency - about like a heavy-cream consistency. reduce heat to low and let simmer with a lid on.

while prepping/cooking the fish, you can cook your yellow rice and set aside.

next you get the meal by chopping your pecans until they're a med-course meal. if you canfind pecan meal to buy, more power to ya!

pour your oil in a skillet about 1/4" deep and get it good and hot while you prep the fish & meal.

mix the pecan meal 1:1 with some plain flour and put in a gallon ziplock bag. add some salt, black pepper, and a touch of garlic powder - to taste.

mix one egg and some half-n-half and put in adeep platefor the wet dip.

dredge the filets inthe egg/HnH mix, then toss them one at a time into the pecan/flour mix. shake them up a bit, then pull them out and drop them in the hot oil. cook to a light golden-brown. continue with all your grouper until done. let the pieces sit on a paper towel for a minute or so before placing on your final plating.

back to the rice - after drained, mix in a small can of coconut milk, some canned pineapple chunks, and about a half-can of drained/rinsed black beans. i usually add a little jerk seasoning and a little cumin to this and stir well.

now place some grouper filets on a plate, dribble some of the tomato creame sauce over the filets, then add some carribbean rice to the side.

ENJOY!

[i'm cooking some this weekend for the inlaws, i'll try to get some pics]


----------



## Gixxer2202 (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! That was an amazing recipe/diner. Will be cooking that more often thanks for not holding back.:clap


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

SOUNDS GREAT, ESPECIALLY THE RICE. :hungry

Call me crazy but never thought about coconut milk and rice. :banghead:banghead


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gixxer2202 (3/24/2008)*All I can say is WOW! That was an amazing recipe/diner. Will be cooking that more often thanks for not holding back.:clap


THANKS!

that's one that i came up with after seeing several similar ones that were MUCH more complicated to pull off. the way i've got it now - i can prep and cook the entire meal in WAAAAAY under an hour!


----------

